

Dear Oracle, Get a Clue - ebenezer
http://java.dzone.com/news/dear-oracle-get-clue

======
th0ma5
Given some of Larry's previous viewpoints (specifically on cloud, although it
seems they've done an about-face recently) I think it is easy for Oracle to
see Java as just another product. They have vast armadas of user groups
already associated with their products, but make no mistake, in their eyes the
word has to come from on high what to do with the product. Everyone else just
gets to study what they do.

------
edge17
What people miss is Oracle's customer isn't the small guy. Until you get
Walmart or Amazon or someone escalating Java issues, the importance of it
internally won't increase.

------
julius_geezer
Larry Ellison worrying about people not liking him? I have the impression he
revels in it.

